# [SOLVED] This device cannot start. (Code 10) - Network Error



## hainiva

I am using a HP Desktop PC having Windows 7 Professional operating system. Suddenly I am getting the error message - "This device cannot start. (Code 10)" for the Network Adaptor. It is not getting connected. 

I tried all the below steps.

* Reseted the BIOS
* Reinstalled the Driver files (Latest , Old, came along with the PC - All)
* Made system restore with the old date when the adaptor was working fine.


But even after all the steps, it is telling the same error message.

Can any one help to solve this issue.

This HP peoples are stupid and not responding properly.

Please help me...


----------



## SpywareDr

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10) - Network Error*

FWIW, new Ethernet Adapters are less then $10 (USD), and that's including shipping.


----------



## alpenadiver

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10) - Network Error*

The easy way to check your NIC is to open a Command Prompt then type *ping 127.0.0.1* then press enter. If the ping command fails, then you should look at getting a new NIC.


----------



## hainiva

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10) - Network Error*

Hi alpenadiver,

I check by pinging 127.0.01. There is no loss. All the packets send are received.

Please help me..


----------



## alpenadiver

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10) - Network Error*

Can you post the specs of your computer. Manufacturer / Model if it is a home-built system give the motherboard model, and if you can the make and model of the NIC card.

Another piece of information we need is: open a command prompt, type *ipconfig /all* then copy and paste that output in your post.

Have any changes been made in the BIOS, like disabling the Ethernet controller, or anything else? the Code 10 error usually occurs with installing the wrong, or corrupted drivers.


----------



## hainiva

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10) - Network Error*

The model is "HP Compaq 8200 Elite MT PC". Its having a onboard NIC. The model of the new work card is " Intel (R) 82579LM Gigabit Network Adaptor". I have tried to download the latest driver files from the Intel website and tried. But even after installing the latest driver files also. the same error is showing.


----------



## hainiva

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10) - Network Error*

This is the output of the IPConfig Command


----------



## hainiva

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10) - Network Error*

I have not changed any BIOS settings. 

Only thing I have done was, I have shifted the CPU in my Car from one location to another..


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10) - Network Error*

Your ipconfig does not show the intel card at all.

Please post a picture of device manager and the network section to see what is listed here.

Go into your bios and make sure the intel lan card is enabled


----------



## alpenadiver

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10) - Network Error*

As Wanderer said, restart your computer then press either the F2 or the F10 key to enter the BIOS, you will want to navigate using the cursor keys, look under the Advanced tab or Configuration then look to make sure Onboard Ethernet, or Onboard NIC is not disabled.


----------



## hainiva

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10) - Network Error*

Finally... There was an problem with the mother board. Replaced the same since the PC is under warranty. Thanks all for your support.


----------



## SpywareDr

*Re: This device cannot start. (Code 10) - Network Error*

Good to hear the problem's been resolved. Thanks for posting back.


----------



## MyCode

Hello i have same problem
maybe can help me?


----------



## MyCode




----------



## MyCode




----------



## SpywareDr

You'd probably have better luck if you start your own Thread, and supply more (much more) information about the problem you're having.


----------

